# Toy Hauler



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Anyone know or can point me in the right direction to find one of these pricey bastards?? I want it to be bumper pull and at least 27' long... I know there are some cheap ones out there, but just haven't found any yet.


----------



## southern bayou boy (Aug 22, 2010)

they have a bunch of them on craiglist. look in all of dalas and you can find several bunker pull models. but they are not cheap.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

andryii i would look into the work and play line of toy hualers .. they are a litle cheaper and they have more hualing room than other brands . plus they are built better in my opionion ..


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

The Work and Play is a nicely built trailer. But heavy for a bumper pull. My buddy has one and he can feel the weight pulling it with his '09 Dodge Ram 3500 Dually.....


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea they are just made to last compared to a reguler rv style toy hualer


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

you can find the work and plays alittle cheaper from what i have found. that is the route i would go if it was me.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

me 2 .. i have looked inside both , the work and play just seems made better and to last


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Here is mine. It's a 2006 Weekend Warrior FS2300 Superlite.


----------



## southern bayou boy (Aug 22, 2010)

the bumpers pull trailers to me just dont have enough room for me. i perfer the 5th wheel style with the wall section from the living area to the garage area. _it also makes it easier to pull if you have a bigger truck. But the cost of it is a little bit more. so if you shop around you can find some deals. i also looked on ebay last night and found several bumper types for sale at a good price. *ut everyones*_thinks differant and you will have to decide on what works best for you


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

I like the bumper pull so i don't loose my bed and easier resale. I also like the work and play but i only have a 2500 single rear wheel... i found a 29' for 9k. its a 2004 keystone, so Im waiting on the guy to call me back. I think thats the best deal around so far. even comes with a generator.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I would love to have a fifth wheel. But then I would have to buy a new truck to pull it.
My bumper pull works out good. I put my Rhino and sons 90 inside the trailer and the Brute in back of the truck. I don't have to depend on anyone else to get all my rides where I'm goin. And the Titan handles the load well.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I have a 29' adrenaline and it will hold a prowler and my bike sideways behind it.. You will find that the bumper pulls have more cargo area than a fifth wheel, the fifth wheels usually have a seperate room in the back and you can only fit one bike in them or two small ones but not two like we ride.. And I pull mine with a half ton 07' Toyota Tundra and it pulls GREAT !!!! Mine weighs about 7800 lbs dry and 11000 lbs loaded down with bikes, water, and fuel.. I bought mine new though 2 years ago, 27k, so if you found one for 9k that sounds like a great deal, the generator is worth about 4k by itself if it's an onan..


----------



## bigchevy6 (Jul 22, 2010)

i found him one...again, and now i get the king bed this wknd, whether he knows it or not


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

HA! Funny


----------

